# Ruten/Rolle ein Vergleich



## Steppken (30. Januar 2020)

Einen schönen guten Morgen 

Habt ihr womöglich eine Meinung welche hier die bessere Rute/Rolle ist, um mit Spoons, Gummis und anderen leichten Ködern am Forellensee zu fischen?
Bin ja eigentlich nur in der Ostsee aktiv aber diese Angelmethode muss ich einfach mal ausprobieren.
Möchte mir einmalig eine vernünftigere Angel zusammenstellen aus folgenden Komponenten:
*BALZER Edition IM-12 Micro Spin 1,85m 1-6g
BALZER Shirasu IM-12 Pro Staff Trout Collector 6 1,85m 0,8-6g
SPORTEX PT1800 Nova Ultralight 1,85m 1-5g

MITCHELL MX9 Spin 25 FD
Shimano Stradic CI4+ 1000 FB*
Ich danke euch 
Grüße


----------



## alexpp (30. Januar 2020)

Mit der Stradic bekommt man für den Preis eine gute Rolle. Bin mit meinen größeren zufrieden, allerdings alle neu gefettet und beim Getriebe zum Teil Spiel reduziert. 
Die Mitchell sieht auf dem Papier sehr interessant aus, hatte aber noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt mal eine zu kurbeln.


----------



## Steppken (30. Januar 2020)

Mit Shimano macht man ja eigentlich nie etwas falsch. Ich vermute nur, dass man hier auch immer den Namen mitzahlt. Deshalb denke ich, dass man bei der Mitchell gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld hat.


----------



## alexpp (30. Januar 2020)

Mir ist Shimano lieber als andere Marken. Deren Ersatzteile kann ich ohne Schwierigkeiten online bestellen. Wer gerne selber schraubt hat hier Vorteile. Zumindest Daiwa und Shimano sind beim Preis ähnlich, die anderen Marken kann ich nicht wirklich einschätzen.


----------



## Steppken (30. Januar 2020)

Gut, in Bezug auf die Rolle, lasse ich mir das Ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehe was du schreibst.
Mal sehen vllt. hat ja jemand noch einen Tipp/Ratschlag oder Erfahrung. 
Auch was die Ruten anbelangt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2020)

Ich kann dir zu den Ruten nur prinzipiell sagen und raten: 
Länge drillt! 
Wenn es dir nicht nur um Bisse, sondern auch um erfolgreich gelandete Fische (u. Anzahl) im Kescher geht, würde ich min. auf die Länge 2,4m = 8ft setzen.
Da gibt es einen technischen Höchststand, ein riesige Auswahl, auch UL'ige WGs, eine taugliche Rutenlänge, samt entspannterem oder potenterem Drillen.

Denn der Zielfisch Teich-Regenbogenforelle ist nicht immer der Sauerstoffleider-Durchhänger, 
sondern manchmal bei guten Bedingungen und Rundumwohlfühlen eine echte Granate, ganz on-top.


----------



## Steppken (30. Januar 2020)

Stimmt. Sanfte Bremse. Dehnbare Schnur. Weiche und lange Rute. Das unterstützt das Drillen.
Danke für den Tipp - hätte ich eigentlich selber dran denken können.
Dann suche ich weiter. Jetzt ab 2 bis 2,4 m. An sich mag ich die "Kompaktheit". 

Melde mich hier nochmal


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2020)

#Zwischenfrage:

Warum eigentlich immer solche "Mikadostäbchen" und keine ausgewachsene Rute, von meintewegen 2,75 cm? Mit der langen Rute ließe sich doch deutlich besser werfen und kontrollieren!?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2020)

Du solltest auch die Größe des Teiches/See mit einbeziehen, wenn in einem 4 oder mehr Hektar grossen See die Fische in der Mitte stehen, ist Länge gefragt. Wenn ich betrachte, um wie viel weiter ich einen Spoon mit der Matchrute werfe das sind schon Meter.


----------



## Steppken (30. Januar 2020)

Danke Männer! Hab mich wohl von diesem ganzen "Youtube-Gedöns" anstecken lassen. 
Hier in SL-H gibt es eigentlich eh nur größere Seen, so wie ich das sehe.

2,7m ist mir zu lang. Ich denk mal um die 2,4m hört sich gut an. Ist praktikabler...

Mit anderen Worten suche ich jetzt nach 
Ca 2,4 m
Ultra leichte Spinnrute


----------



## Steppken (30. Januar 2020)

Was sagt ihr dazu? 
Kann man hiermit am Forellensee vernünftig "Spoon-Spinnfischen" und fangen?

SPORTEX Black Pearl GT-3 2400 2,4m 2-8g
link: 








						SPORTEX Black Pearl GT-3 2400 2,4m 2-8g kaufen! | Tackle-Deals.eu, 106
					

SPORTEX Black Pearl GT-3 2400 2,4m 2-8g jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				




SPORTEX Black Pearl GT-3 2100 2,1m 2-8g
link: 








						SPORTEX Black Pearl GT-3 2100 2,1m 2-8g kaufen! | Tackle-Deals.eu, 101
					

SPORTEX Black Pearl GT-3 2100 2,1m 2-8g jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				






Ich hoffe es ist erlaubt Firmen zu verlinken...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2020)

Ich würde auf was modernes setzen, was Rutengesamtgewicht und sehr leichte und eben kleine Ringe betrifft - Micro Guides ist das Stichwort.
Und gar nicht so teuer sein muss.
Gab' hier im AB irgendwo Bachforellen UL Spinnliebhaber, musste mal suchen.

Ich habe z.B. die als eine ganz leichte Rute, war auf Boardie Empfehlung, ist Special Gamakatsu drin.
Der Witz   ist das aufgedruckte WG, gefühlt 2-3mal zu hoch angesetzt, aber das ist auch nur eine Zahl darauf und sonst nichts.
Spro Addiction Hardbait & Shad Performance 240 2,40m 2tlg 14-48g 2995241 Barsch Ultra Light
Rutengewicht: 100g(!)
Schau dir mal die Bilder vom Rutenaufbau auf der Seite an und suche die Ringe auf dem Gesamtbild :








						SPRO Addiction Hardbait & Shad Performance 240 14- 48g, 2,4m - 14-48g - 2tlg - 100g
					

Vorteile: SPRO Addiction  Verschiedene Modelle für den Kunstködereinsatz Perfekte Wurfeigenschaften Spezielle Urban Streetfischer Modelle Liegen leicht in der Hand Ansprechendes Design  Leicht und schnell: Die Spro Addiction von Spro  Der erste Eindruck der Addiction Kunstköderruten von Spro...




					www.angel-domaene.de
				



Ich habe die zuletzt mit 3.5g an 0.10mm Dyneema geangelt, und 15cm Barsche machen schon Laune, bei starken Fischen hätte ich für mein Gefühl schon wenig Kontrolle.

Gibt/gab auch andere in leichterer WG-Angabe,
Spro Addiction Crank Performance 240 2,40m 2tlg 3-16g 2995240
https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-addiction-crank-performance-240-3-16g-2d--ap0246
und neuere Nachfolger, und andere Marken eben auch. Aber höchstwahrscheinlich muss es Japan-Carbon-Stoff sein.

mal geschaut nach aktuell:
https://www.spro.eu/spro/trout-master/ruten/trout-master-tactical-trout-spoon.html?___store=spro_deGibt nettes Zeug immer noch!
Spro ist eine Gamakatsu Tochter und vermarktet für EU, sehr oft sagenhafte Topblanks in günstigen Ruten gewesen.
Zudem haben die alle Moderichtungen für Forellenteichangelei mitgemacht.
Und auch gute Rollen vom Ryobi-OEM-Hersteller.
Für nicht so parabolisch gibt es auch was:
https://www.spro.eu/spro/spro-predator/rods-reels/crx/crx-micro-lure-jig.html?___store=spro_de


----------



## Steppken (31. Januar 2020)

Auch dir vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag!
Ich denke ich werde das Beste draus machen und anschließend berichten welches Gerät es ist und vor allem wie es ist.


----------



## Steppken (13. Februar 2020)

Also liebe Leute, ich wollte mich ja nochmal melden welche Kombo es werden soll.
Nach viel Recherche und Hilfestellungen (Danke!) habe ich mich für eine 
Shimano Diaflash BX 2,13m 1-7g WG     mit einer
Shimano Stradic ci4+ 2500 fb                 entschieden.

Grüße


----------



## Bilch (17. Februar 2020)

Steppken schrieb:


> Also liebe Leute, ich wollte mich ja nochmal melden welche Kombo es werden soll.
> Nach viel Recherche und Hilfestellungen (Danke!) habe ich mich für eine
> Shimano Diaflash BX 2,13m 1-7g WG     mit einer
> Shimano Stradic ci4+ 2500 fb                 entschieden.
> ...


Wahrscheinlich eine tolle Kombo. Von der Stradic wurde hier schon einiges geschrieben, ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern von der Diaflash schon was gelesen zu haben. Es wäre toll, wenn Du nach einiger Zeit ein paar Worte über die Aktion, Schnelligkeit, Rückmeldung usw. schreiben könntest


----------



## Steppken (22. Februar 2020)

Hi, also kombinierte Rute und Rolle waren im Laden vergriffen. Ich hatte aber eh das Gefühl bzw die Befürchtung dass die diaflash trotz ul einen zu festen blank hat (nur Vermutung!).
Deshalb hab ich infolge diverser Ratschläge mir eine originäre ul (spoon) rute woanders bestellt. Dazu die Daiwa Caldia lt 2000s, samt Berkley Nanofil 0,11mm.
Ich wollte die Diaflash besonders wegen der Länge, nun büße ich nur wenige cm wegen des kürzeren Griffes ein. 
Grüße 
PS: ich berichte gerne über die Kombi


----------



## Steppken (10. Mai 2020)

Nachtrag:
Aufgrund von corona hatte sich nun alles verzögert. Dennoch kam ich vor ein paar Tagen zum Testen am Forellensee. 
Caldia lt 2000 s
Berkley 0,10
Favorite Arena ARN-662SUL, Länge: 1,98 m Wg: 1 – 4 g
Kann die Kombination nur empfehlen, wenn auch nicht ganz günstig. Funktioniert wunderbar und macht Spaß, besonders der Drill. 
Grüße


----------

